# How do I even start?



## wbakunis (Mar 24, 2013)

I have about 2.5 years of java & c# experience. I'm not worried about learning c++ to develop plugins for OBS. My only problem is where do I begin? Is there any proper documentation? A proper file to build against like with java? I have microsoft visual express so i'm all set with the IDE.


----------



## Muf (Mar 24, 2013)

First off, Express needs some tweaks to header files before OBS will compile, I'm not sure about the specifics.

Also, there is no documentation. The code is fairly self-explanatory in most cases (depending on which part of the code you're looking at), and you can get started making your own plugin by taking a simple plugin like the picture source, text source or DirectShow source and gutting it. If you get stuck anywhere along the way you can hop on IRC for help.


----------



## wbakunis (Mar 24, 2013)

Should I just use notepad++ instead?


----------



## Alton0 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have tried those options and it does not seem to work on windows 8 and gives errors.


----------

